# The Cotswolds in the Golden Hour before dusk



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

One from yesterday (20th Oct) 

Broadway Tower. Built 1799. On the highest hill in the Cotswolds. (UK)


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: The Cotswold in the Golden Hour before dusk*

O man . . . I drove by there once on the way to Birmingham and did not stop . .damn shame!!


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: The Cotswold in the Golden Hour before dusk*

... and look at the view you missed - The sunset last night.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: The Cotswold in the Golden Hour before dusk*

absolutely beautifull . . . I wish I had spent more time looking around instead of just driving!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: The Cotswold in the Golden Hour before dusk*

Stunning! - Absolutely stunning!!! ray:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: The Cotswold in the Golden Hour before dusk*

Great Photo's Don .. a beautiful addition to your collection ..


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: The Cotswold in the Golden Hour before dusk*

Thanks folks

On a sad note, take a look at the Tower photograph again. Note in the bottom left corner, there is a stone with a plaque. I hadn't noticed that when I took the photo. It was later that I saw it and read the plaque....:










"We will remember them."


----------



## goanna (Oct 22, 2010)

*Re: The Cotswold in the Golden Hour before dusk*

Top work Donald you are a natural. Good on you.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: The Cotswold in the Golden Hour before dusk*

Thank you Goanna.

Welcome to TSF & the photographer's corner :wave:


----------

